# 480sparky's Method of Shooting HDR



## 480sparky (Oct 27, 2011)

Just my way of shooting frames for HDR.


----------



## MissCream (Oct 27, 2011)

Great video but where is the finished picture!!


----------



## Overread (Oct 27, 2011)

I like it - good simple and easy to follow. A few pointers to consider though:

1) Mention earlier on that whilst an external spot meter is possible, that many DSLRs also have built in spot metering capabilities as well. 

2) Use some of the left or right side of the screen to put in some text - esp when you start to quote settings. A little visual representation (eg a simple clear lists of the shutter speeds you're going to use) can make things easier to digest for the viewer.


----------



## Compaq (Oct 27, 2011)

I had to re-listen to the way you said "accurate" at 1:37 a couple of times.

Loved the video. I had no trouble following the numbers. I'm guessing this video wasn't really aimed at total n00bs. Simple, clean and easy to understand what you're saying,

A reference to TPF probably wouldn't hurt


----------

